# Slowworms and Adders!



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

On Sunday I was on a reptile walk and saw a few adders and plenty of slowworms and a few common lizards! Couldn't believe how many slowworms there were there, I feel as if I must have been walking around with my eyes closed when I've been there before!
Here are a few pics:
Slowworm:



The favourite photo I got of a slow worm, I might even get this one printed out! I call it "In the Pink" lol

Male adder:





Female Adder:


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

great shots!

where in Scotland? i was hoping to see some reptiles near Edinburgh the other week (Roslin Glen) as it seemed suitable.


----------



## SilverSteno (Feb 12, 2006)

laurencea said:


> great shots!
> 
> where in Scotland? i was hoping to see some reptiles near Edinburgh the other week (Roslin Glen) as it seemed suitable.


These were found a bit further north, at a place called Loch Lee. Really nice place to visit if you're ever up this way though!


----------



## laurencea (Aug 28, 2009)

i'll bear it in mind!

thanks for that.


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

Ive been looking for some of our native reptiles for a wee while now, never seem to find them round my way. 
Maybe i'm not looking in the right places, any tips?


----------



## Adam98150 (Jan 12, 2009)

: /

Lucky, never seen any reptile in the UK.


----------



## Long way down (Jul 29, 2009)

*Never seen a reptile*

Your never see one unless you get off that play station and get out of the house


:whip:


----------

